# patina on this knife



## elana (Jul 2, 2019)

Please excuse my newbie questions ;-) This is my first carbon steel knife.

I've been mostly cutting onions and broccoli with it, a bit of tofu and meat too since I'm trying to use it for most everything.

Today I cut a small lime and it seems to have removed the patina where the lime juice went. I thought acids were supposed to make it patina? The area in the center blade edge side used to be brown like the surrounding areas. What kinda reaction occurred?


----------

